# Install graphical interface in VPS



## fahad (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a 1GB KVM and installed Ubuntu Server. How to install a lightweight DE or GUI to access by VNC easily ? Which one you prefer ?

XFCE or LXDE ?


----------



## drserver (Nov 29, 2013)

LXDE is my favorite for low ram systems


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 29, 2013)

XFCE is the best for lowend machines (in my opinion)


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 29, 2013)

fahad said:


> XFCE or LXDE ?


xfce4 - using it for years.

And there is a tutorial for that too.


----------



## fahad (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys , I think XFCE is cool , but it is much more heavier than LXDE. Is there anyway to get a tut or something to install OpenBOX as Crunchbang ?? I wanna make my KVm looks like Crunchbang !


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Dec 3, 2013)

XFCE!


----------



## BuzzzHost (Dec 14, 2013)

I always use Gnome or Gnome Classic on my VPS. Hey, whatever works I guess.


----------

